

2 Billion Jobs to Disappear by 2030 - tomp
http://www.futuristspeaker.com/2012/02/2-billion-jobs-to-disappear-by-2030/

======
PaulHoule
The guy's too focused on the new and shiny and too little on the elphenat in
the room.

3D Printers will be constrained by cost and the choice of materials that they
use. There will be some range of applications that they're economical, but I
can't see them being competitive for low end clothing.

On the other hand, I'd say that white color workers of all kinds are
endangered, even A.I. Programmers

